# DIY Safety Switch looking thing?



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Hey everyone, I was thinking about trying to either make a safety switch box with lever or just try to find a super cheap one(less than $40) and wire it to activate my four banger prop controller to my electric chair scene. I thought it might be cool to have the "customer" be part of the experience and be able to start the sequence by flipping a big switch.
Has anyone tried to do anything like that before? Any thoughts?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

look up "knife switch" on ebay..

here's one example


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

If I were doing it, I'd say definitely do it in a manner so the part the customer interacts with is low, or ideally 'no' voltage. ie - the switch is just a prop which 'triggers' the actual voltage, but does not have anything 'hot' itself.

I would probably also add some strobe lights, spark shooters, fog nozzles, etc to the switch and trigger that which the switch is closed. You want the patron to 'think' they are getting shocked, even though you've eliminated all possibility they actually could.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Exactly what I was thinking billyvanpire thanks!
Corey872 yeah I'm thinking about just adding this to the manual trigger, may be around 1.5-3 volts I think


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Try this, it's another way to do the same thing but kinda faking it with no current running through the device:
http://www.thingaweak.com/big-damn-knife-switch/


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Another good idea. Thanks Jeff. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna build my own vs buying so this helps.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Update: Decided to use a lever switch because I just took out of my jack n the box prop. Just got the box finished today and installed the switch and it works perfectly!...... well mechanically anyway lol. I haven't actually hooked it up to the prop controller yet but I'm pretty happy so far. When you pull the knife switch down it depresses a shortened and rounded nail which protrudes from the inside of the box and is held in only by the pressure from the spring on the lever switch, the switch is in turn depressed and in theory activates the fourbanger via the manual trigger option. Stay tuned. I still want to figure out a return to "up" position for the knife switch. Spring with fishing line? Who knows.


----------

